#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Koh Larn Full Moon Party

## dirtydog

*Full Moon Party helps boost Koh Larn as tourism destination*_Vimolrat Singnikorn_Koh Larns Nual Beach held its Full Moon Party on November 4 and 5, the second following the success of the original party last year.*A Klong Sabadchai dance was performed to open the Full Moon Party on Koh Larn.*Organized by Pattayas Beer Bar Entrepreneur Association in cooperation with city hall, the party was opened by Mayor Niran Wattanasartsathorn with Pattaya City Council chairman Tavich Chaisawangwong, and attracted Thai and foreign tourists alike.Mayor Niran said that the city is promoting Koh Larn as a tourism destination, and that other recent activities have included a video recording for the Miss Thailand contest at Samae Beach in September and a visit by the transvestite participants in the Miss International Queen pageant last month. 

*Two bearcats were brought in from Khao Kheow Open Zoo to add a little local color.*The number of tourists visiting Koh Larn has recently increased by 30 percent, said Niran, and the numbers are expected grow even more with the exposure that Koh Larn is receiving.Pattaya City cooperated with police officers, municipality police, and uniformed and non-uniformed officers to prepare a team responsible for safety and drug prevention at the Full Moon Party, Niran added.Opening under torchlight and with a Northern traditional Klong Sabadchai dance, the party also featured games booths and vendor stalls. Two bearcats were brought in from Khao Kheow Open Zoo to add a little local color.

 


pattaya mail

----------


## Rigger

> drug prevention at the Full Moon Party


Not much point going then is there

----------

